# Potentially dumb question



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

Does cutting Xs in the tip of jacketed soft points make the round perform like a hollow point? Or does it even do anything different at all?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

makes your knife duller


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

Does not do anything. Bullet designers would have done this from the factory if it was an effective way to make the bullet expand better/more. :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Short answer is no, it does not make the bullet perform like a hollowpoint. It will probably make the bullet separate and come apart depending on what medium it's trying to go through, which could loosely be construed as similar to a hollowpoint. Factory hollowpoints are extremely engineered to do what they are supposed to do (depending upon the applications).


----------



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

All good points. As i read them i was thinking "duuuhh" . (Exactly why i called it a dumb question) lol. Didnt think it did anything but i was never asked before. Didnt have an honest answer.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

The bullets may not behave like hollow points, however they do wonders on vampires according to Quentin Tarantino


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Might help with vampires tho...............

damn Ponzer beat me to it


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...But please don't fire any toward *ponzer* and *scooter*.

Or me, for that matter...


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...But please don't fire any toward *ponzer* and *scooter*.
> 
> Or me, for that matter...


steve dont mind ifn you take a few shot at me tho, my avatar makes him think i might just be a vampire


----------



## ty205tech (Feb 19, 2012)

i wouldnt mess the blade of a good knife up... just spend $20 bucks on some hollow points


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The Box O' Truth #32 - Dum-Dum Bullets and the Box O'Truth - Page 1


----------



## daveditchdigger (Feb 19, 2012)

Was told by advanced tactical defense instructor Never alter a factory round for self-defense,or use reload. If the law thinks of your action as questionable it will be held against you. Pennsylvania


----------

